
The broken Internet (and how to fix it) - telmich
https://ungleich.ch/u/blog/the-broken-internet/
======
raxxorrax
And I already feared it would be social commentary again...

My ISP does only supply IP6 and uses a service for bridging to IP4. It can be
finicky in some places still. Sometimes there just aren't any free addresses
available.

While the overall connectivity is pretty good, there are some edge cases where
it can cause minor problems. If the IP4 bridges are completely down, the net
can get quite barren still. It often stops right after Google. At least for
European and American sites.

But overall I haven't seen disadvantages.

